# 11 weeks, brown discharge and cramping



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HI, 

I'm 11 weeks pregnant following our 4th ICSI.  Yesterday morning I had some brown discharge and cramping.  I rang the midwife who said she would arrange me a scan at our local early pregnancy unit.  They can't see me until Tuesday.  The discharge has eased off but I'm still getting cramping.  I know there's nothing we can do until the scan but I just wanted some advice.  Should I be having bed rest?  Is there anything I can do?  I've not done alot today but I'm getting more and more anxious and Tuesday seems like such a long time away.

Thanks, 

Tracy


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

ret is the best thing for you. A lot of ladies do have bleeds during early pregnancy, and although it isn't 'normal' it is common. Also a lot of those ladies go on to have healthy 9 month pregnancy.

The cramping could be due to your uterus expanding, thats common too

Take care x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.  Really appreciated. Tracy xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just to let you know all was well at the scan on Tuesday.

Thanks again,

Tracy xx


----------

